# Problem mit RMI Registry



## finderell (28. Mai 2007)

hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit rmi. und zwar klappt die registry nicht. ich bekomme keine fehlermeldung oder so. das programm kommt nur einfach nicht über die zeile _LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Registry.REGISTRY_PORT);_ hinweg. 
das seltsame ist, es hatte eigentlich schon funktioniert. nur nachdem ich meinen rechner am we neu aufgesetzt habe, läuft es nicht mehr. daher habe ich die vermutung, das es an irgendwelchen einstellungen liegt. denn in einem anderem projekt funktioniert die registry. auch wenn ich das jetztige projekt in eclipse über den debugger starte, läuft es ohne probleme. nur eben nicht, wenn ich es ganz normal über _run_ starte... hat jemand eine idee, woran es liegen könnte?

hier mein code:
ich arbeite mit eclipse und java 1.5


```
package server;

import java.rmi.Naming;
import java.rmi.RemoteException;
import java.rmi.registry.LocateRegistry;
import java.rmi.registry.Registry;

import value.Value;

public class Master extends Thread{

	private Taskbag theTaskbag;
	
	public void run(){

		try{
			System.out.println("vor registry");
            //Über diese Zeile kommt er nicht hinweg
            LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Registry.REGISTRY_PORT); //Über diese Zeile kommt er nicht hinweg
           //Diese Zeile wird schon nicht mehr ausgegeben           
           System.out.println("nach registry");
        }
        catch (RemoteException ex){
            System.out.println(ex.getMessage());
        }

        try{
            theTaskbag = new Taskbag("Task", 1);			
            Naming.rebind("Taskbag", theTaskbag);			
            System.out.println("Master is ready");
            readResults();
            
        }catch(Exception e){
            System.out.println("Master: " + e.getMessage());
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
	}

...

}
```


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2007)

SecurityManager fehlt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mai 2007)

```
System.setSecurityManager(new RMISecurityManager());
```
am besten als erste Zeile in den Konstruktor.


----------



## finderell (31. Mai 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> System.setSecurityManager(new RMISecurityManager());
> ```
> am besten als erste Zeile in den Konstruktor.



das wars! vielen dank  
jetzt frag ich mich bloß, warum es vorher funktioniert hat und dann auf einmal nicht mehr...
aber egal. solange es jetzt wieder läuft


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mai 2007)

Wenn du es auf einer lokalen Umgebung testest, brauchst du diese Zeile nicht.


----------

